# special visa returning with wife



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello: I read some place that if you are entering the country with your Filipino wife she can request a special visa for her husband. This is something like a 13A that can be issued at the airport by immigration. 

Anyone heard of this? If it is for real any idea what it is called?

Thanks all.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think you must be talking about the Balikbayan privilege. It will give you 1 year free entry but you must accompany your wife at immigration and it's adviable to have a copy of you marriage certificate just in case your asked to produce it.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought Balikbayan was just for Filipinos that had been out of the country for a long time - years - and they where returning with their families. Thanks I'll check it out on the BI website.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I mentioned the BB as the likely culprit as I'm not aware that immigration can issue any type of visa at the point of entry. All they can do is endorse an exitisting visa or give a visa waiver, the BB being one of them. The other being the 30 day waiver.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Balikbayan is extended to foreign spouse of Filipinos

You must obtain it at the point of arrival


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Reading the law it would seem that the main criteria is residency. If you are resident outside of the Philippines you can avail of the BB on entry at any time. If you are resident in the Philippines you need to be out of country for 1 year. Now we all know that this is not what happens, but a resident always the risk of not getting the BB on entry. It's done this way to stop residents popping in and out to get the duty free privilages.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Balikbayan is extended to foreign spouse of Filipinos
> 
> You must obtain it at the point of arrival


And also their children. Our 26 yr old son got the BB stamp too last year when with his mom/my wife. Didn't have his birth certificate either.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> And also their children. Our 26 yr old son got the BB stamp too last year when with his mom/my wife. Didn't have his birth certificate either.


Your 26 yr old son would have received the BB privilege in his own right. Only minors can receive it with their parent.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Your 26 yr old son would have received the BB privilege in his own right. Only minors can receive it with their parent.


So you're saying he could fly there on his own and still get that. It does make sense and I didn't even think of that. He may be a US citizen but has a PI birth certificate. Funny how sometimes one doesn't see things that are obvious.


----------

